# Jefferson died today



## galvinkaos (Apr 5, 2009)

Well today was a beautiful day, so I put all the kids outside to get some real sun. I noticed that Jefferson seemed a little softer than yesterday and a little more lethargic, but he has been eating, and moving around the enclosure as normal for him. He also seemed to be on the road to recovery. After I put him outside, he moved from the side of the enclosure to the middle in the sun and never moved again. He pulled his head in his shell and "went to sleep". I looked him over real well and I think it was MBD that was the cause. His plastron is extremely soft in the center. He was eating food dusted with calcium and I was giving him liquid calcium, but I think he was too far gone when I got him. 

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Apr 5, 2009)

Dawna I'm so sorry that you lost your tortoise. I'm sure you did your best for him. Candy


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! You should be comforted that in his final days he was loved and cared for the way he deserved. I'm so sad that it was too late for him. Has his sister changed behavior since his absence? I know that some people think that torts aren't as complex as that, but I beg to differ.

my thoughts are with you


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 5, 2009)

Poor little guy. Hope it wasn't too painful for him. Best wishes.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 5, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! You should be comforted that in his final days he was loved and cared for the way he deserved. I'm so sad that it was too late for him. Has his sister changed behavior since his absence? I know that some people think that torts aren't as complex as that, but I beg to differ.
> 
> my thoughts are with you



I put them both back in the enclosure. I don't know why, maybe hoping maybe he really was sleeping or was too cold. Maude walked over and laid her head on his leg and just sat there until I pulled him out. Then she went over and ate. I think I will eventually move her in with Doris and Fred so she isn't alone. People say torts are solitary but the pairs always sleep together. Doris and Fred usually are stacked. Whoever goes to bed first is on the bottom and the other climbs on top. It doesn't matter where in the enclosure they sleep, they still are at least part way on top of each other.

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts. 

Dawna


----------



## Stazz (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw Dawna ! I am SO sorry to hear about Jefferson. Sending our deepest sympathies. *Hugs*


----------



## sendie (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, thinking of you today


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2009)

That's too bad. I'm so very sorry.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dawna sorry to hear about Jefferson. My thoughts are with you. Hugs.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Dawna, we are so sorry for your loss, our hearts go out to you.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you again everyone.

Dawna


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, Dawna. We all know that you did everything that you absolutely could, the poor baby was just too sick from before you got him. It takes them a very long time to deteriorate that badly, and when they are that young they don't often come back easily.

My condolences.

Kristina


----------

